# LS7 clutch help



## cjmcalister (Feb 9, 2011)

im looking at installing a LS7 clutch but cant fing the parts can any help, i know i will need a fly wheel too, is there a kit with everthing?


----------



## 05GTO-USMC (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.tick-performance.com/tickshift/parts/gto/clutches/ 

They sell the LS7 and flywheel together


----------



## cjmcalister (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks i'll check it out


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

05GTO-USMC said:


> TICKshift.com - Quick Shifting Six Speed Perfectionists
> 
> They sell the LS7 and flywheel together


You can get it from GMPartsHouse.com for $60 less. Search for 'ls7clutchkit' under part numbers and make sure to be under Chevy for the make.


----------



## 05GTO-USMC (Jan 29, 2011)

Well look at that. I'll have to also look into that. Lol I was about to order the one from tickshift.


----------

